# AG Project



## Mr.Project (Dec 21, 2010)

Just a quick question regarding net wrap. I am doing an AG project for school and I cant find many sources for my work. One question I can not find the answer to is....Why are their so many different size round bale measurements? special crops in certain sizes or what? If anyone has insight and/or good material to help me out on this subject it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I would say to contact jpritchett or swmnhay here on this site. They sell the netwrap. Check out Pritchett's add for netwrap on the right side of your computer screen. Good luck on your project.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't know if I understand your question but most balers can be set by the operator to make anywhere from a 36" roll to a 72" roll.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I would say diffrent sizes are made because of a number of reasons, Tractor horespower size, storage ability, Some bales load and haul better at diffrent sizes, Lots of guys around here make smaller rolls for silage because of weight issues. Im sure there are more reasons but thats a few to start with.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Reasons for size on balers.

Here in Mn,SD,ND,Neb,Iowa,Kansas most of the Rd balers are 5x6.The bigger the better=less bales to handle.There is some guys baling over 25,000 rd bales a yr so bigger bales save time.A 5x6 bale is about twice the wt of a 4x5 bale.Overwidth shipping is not a big issue here.

You get farther east and width becomes more of an issue for shipping.You can have 2 bales wide and not be overwidth.There tends to be alot smaller operations in the east so smaller bales just work better.There is more balege made in the east also and small bales work better for that because of the wt.

Bale net is made for width of bale.Most are either 5' or 4' wide.And they are either made to cover the bale to the edge.Or over the edge by using net that is a little wider then the bale.This makes a little cleaner looking bale.

Any more ?'s fire away.


----------



## Mr.Project (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

Whats the most popular bale net wrap that is used? I have found there is a ton to choose from, it seems like it depends on what area you are baling and what crops you are baling? Please tell me I might be getting a grasp on this stuff. HAHA


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mr.Project said:


> Thanks everyone,
> 
> Whats the most popular bale net wrap that is used? I have found there is a ton to choose from, it seems like it depends on what area you are baling and what crops you are baling? Please tell me I might be getting a grasp on this stuff. HAHA


 I don't know what the most popular brand is.But some brands are made by other companies and relabled.John Deere DOES NOT have a netwrap factory.They just charge more,LOL.In choosing a netwrap the strength of it is important and the wt of the rolls.Some companies rolls are lighter than others to cheapen them up.

I've used Pritchett,Farmers,Tytan,Winmore,Tama,JD and a couple others.And the Pritchett is the strongest and heaviest.

Sooo now I'm working for them so I am a little biased.


----------

